#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  你在獸人圈裡的暱稱跟現實生活中的綽號...

## 狼王白牙

暱稱, 就是在這個討論板上, 你為自己取的使用者名稱...

通常使用者在網路上跟現實生活中會扮演很多身分..

有些使用者則在不同的團體中擁有不同的稱呼.但是,
獸人同好這樣的特殊團體, 你願意讓你的暱稱被外界這樣稱呼嗎...

這不是忠誠度測驗, 請誠實投票及討論   amused.gif 
--------------------------------------
在下的MSN暱稱跟這裡是一樣的, 偏偏MSN帳號裡不止這裡的同好而已,
還有一堆同事跟親朋好友也使用同樣的聯絡系統. 於是暱稱混淆事件就發生了
最近老是聽到同事在叫: "Kiba 吃晚餐了" "Kiba ,接一下電話"
第一次聽到當然臉上會出現很多黑線, 不過習慣就好這樣

所以暱稱不要取得太順口....

----------


## J.C.

玩同人誌開始就用J.C.這個名字 所以同人誌圈的朋友 社團朋友都這樣叫我
現在等於是我第二個本名

不過現在班上同學沒這習慣 他們是叫我bbs上的代號或是另一個大家取的外號

我是比較不喜歡別人叫我本名說

----------


## ocarina2112

就算知道了也不會這樣子叫~~
反而是一堆更受歡迎的例如"不如"會出場...

與其要這樣做，不如就那樣做吧? 

所以不如會跟著暱稱一起被叫出場這樣^^"
（另一個うしお也變牛腩and牛尾去了...嗚...漢字可是"潮"啊...就算ushi是牛也不是這樣叫的x3)

到是我同學在網路上用的CRONO
因為很長打起字來很麻煩
就取了前C後O，打CO比較快
用久了更發現，用唸的話，不唸CRONO唸CO的話就是摳
從此他多了一個新暱稱被我叫摳鬼.. 比黑海苔(CRONORI)還順~XD
另一個則是取了"法蘭西斯黃加鮮奶白"...>全班一致>小白通過XD
還有什麼熊爸啊、庫馬啦()、橘子付、米粒、SHOPPING..的

反正暱稱小名這種東西..我覺得啦，叫的順就好啦^^
特地取了一個很好聽的名字，可是卻因為中文發音問題或過長
結果變得沒人想唸那麼長的名字，那還不是白搭了^^"

像我們高中老師哦..自稱"東京野玫瑰"，可惜沒人這樣叫她XDXD
通稱....小辣椒XD
(另一個"純情小百合"下場同↑...XD)

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

小鷹我阿....
1.蒼空之鷹
2.蒼空鷹
3.大空鷹
4.蒼空
5.Tom.Lo
6.小明 
7.小羅
8.公公 (最討厭的稱呼 別人取的)
以上都是我常用的...

----------


## Sonic Adolph

小弟曾經改名，原來的不知什麼原因改了
而現在的本名卻更令小弟反感  :Evil or Very Mad:  
----------------------
暱稱啊……
在堂上會被人叫sonic的啊……
adolph就還沒被人叫過

----------


## 翼緋麟

唉～～～我都是啥  老頭啦  老王  之類的一叫叫了3年（有重考過）

----------


## 狼王白牙

故得證... 只有兩個字的暱稱很容易被定型

我也是猜JC一定很多人叫, 不過庫羅的話就猜錯了 XD

Adolph 的話會不會有人叫你希特勒,因為那是希特勒的名字

至於重考或先當兵再回去讀的, 叫老頭是一定要的啦

----------


## Wolfy

幼狼是在內心的獸性覺醒而重生.
所以跟現實社會不想要有關聯.
只想讓這的名字存在於獸的世界.

----------


## Sonic Adolph

> Adolph 的話會不會有人叫你希特勒,因為那是希特勒的名字


不是啦，adolp是克狼大大給的啦，是阿道夫(小弟的是艾道洛)

----------


## 狼馬

因為本名和 本人有很大的區別 所以我都習慣人家叫我 小馬
叫本名怪怪的 ^^"

----------


## 藍德

我是稱呼和外表差別很大
雖然在這裡是以獅子自居...就是拉昂(Lion)

不過我在現實世界裡也有一個獸名為綽號.......
.....................................................................................
.....................................................................................
.....................................................................................
............大吉熊!

可能是因為我長得很福相吧!

----------


## 豹冰

小豹現實中沒有任何綽號...
沒有諧音 沒有特徵 沒有過人之處....
也許是小豹不喜歡出頭...個性害羞內向~喜歡大自然的關係吧^^"
現在看看...小豹我真是專屬的暱稱都沒有呢@@"
小黑豹...只要黑豹都能較小黑豹...
leopard...這是單字"豹\"...稱不上暱稱...
偏偏小豹對國字很不在行....有沒有獸大要幫小豹取一個阿XD"

----------


## 契

在下的暱稱市在網路上通用的
坐不改名行不改姓 (我在說什麼阿 XD  )

不過在下的同學都不知道就是了
同學都叫在下 果凍(以前) 布丁(以前) 水蜜桃(直到上個月)
怎麼都是食物 XD

現在比較通用的是DOCTOR
不過不知道下一秒他們又會想出什麼來

誰來救救我

----------


## MINE

我覺得被叫DOCTOR很酷啊

---
MINE在學校的時候大都是叫本名
雖然有取綽號，叫的人很少
只有一個損友會用家裡的小名叫我....(是什麼就不說了XD)
要不叫我小叮噹...多啦A夢...TOTORO(就只有他叫而已= =")

在台灣打工的時候，跟在美國這裡
大家都叫我的英文名字"GEORGE"....感覺跟綽號差不多就是了
"GEORGE"這個名字實在太菜市場了
每次開學沒幾天....全班都知道那個東方英文很破的小胖子叫"GEORGE"
可是我還記不得任何人的名字....

網路上才叫MINE囉
雖然也有身邊的朋友知道我網路上用的是MINE
沒人真的這樣叫我就是了

----
其實我比較喜歡人叫我"TAZ"....
不過沒人這樣叫就是了QQ"

----------


## Sonic Adolph

> 網路上才叫MINE囉
> 雖然也有身邊的朋友知道我網路上用的是MINE
> 沒人真的這樣叫我就是了


Mine是指"我的"吧？第一次見到的時候覺得很奇怪，不過讀起來很順口就是了~^^




> 其實我比較喜歡人叫我"TAZ"....
> 不過沒人這樣叫就是了QQ"


這個TAZ不是指WB中的那個吧？

----------


## MINE

> Mine是指"我的"吧？第一次見到的時候伕8覺得有回7奇怪，不過讀起來很順口就是了~^^


是的
不過會取這個名字是因為我本名中的一個字的日文羅馬拼音是MI NE
取來當英文唸就是MINE了

另外....MINE也有礦跟地雷的意思
我比較偏好地雷這樣的意義
(WINDOWS附的踩地雷很好玩哦~~)

不過呢~讓人MINE~MINE~這樣叫....不是很SWEET嗎?XD




> 這個TAZ不是指WB中的那個吧？


就是
我超迷他的^^

----------


## 契

> 另外....MINE也有礦跟地雷的意思 
> 我比較偏好地雷這樣的意義 
> (WINDOWS附的踩地雷很好玩哦~~)


其實在下覺得MINE的另外的一個意思更不錯
那就是 "寶庫 源頭"
EX: My neighbor is a mine of information about history.
我的一位鄰居歷史知識十分淵博。



> 我覺得被叫DOCTOR很酷啊


被叫DOCTOR一點都不酷(對在下來說)
因為這正是一切悲慘命運的開始...

只因為在下在上物理課的時候
DISCOVERY 後遺症突然發作
那時候剛好上到重力位能
於是乎......自動開啟 重播功能

從此以後在下就被冠上了DOCTOR的小名
更慘的是，每次老師上課(不管是哪一科)
只要有問題要問同學都會說
"這個問題就請學識最淵博的DOCTOR來回答..."     = ="

物理就算了...其他科也....
天阿!在下到底是造了什麼孽阿~~ ><|||

----------


## Graywolf

如果週遭的人都這樣叫我,我會非常樂意XD

不過實際上除了這邊的朋友,並沒有人用我這邊的暱稱來叫我的^^"

不過到是有些其他的:
國中時是直接叫我的姓
高中被叫"Snoopy"."笨狗"."笨D"(D代表Dog,也有可能是因為有一段時間玩遊戲時取的暱稱是Dwolf).大學時也仍有人叫我Snoopy.
這樣還好,還跟狼一樣是犬科的...不過...
大學時都把我的名字改成"喵"."貓"之類的,現在也被叫慣了@@"
近來發現自己有時還會不經意的喵喵叫,這真是太嚴重啦@@"
(已經跑到我的潛意識中了...)

天呀,我還不想轉換屬性呀XD

----------


## 浣狼

我同學都叫我菜粽
因為我的名字聽起來就很像...至於去掉哪個字...就要看你是用哪國的語言了= ="
不過有些比較好的嗎ㄐ知道我不是人就是了，不會叫我這裡的綽號

----------


## Simba

我喔....上了高中以後才接觸電腦和網路，那時才開始用Simba這個名字....
高二以後到現在大三也有同學叫我辛巴(因為BBS上的ID都一樣)，所以也很習慣就是~

不過也有些同學會叫我徐公啦，反正也習慣了，沒差XD

----------


## HakuSunma

再現實的生活中
別名像是一層層的面具
與一種種身分的切換
但我知道我的真名
一個真實的自我
抗拒外界權勢的我
不受拘束的我
我就是HakuSunma 
白日中的光與月夜的影
無形的我
飛翔在思維的蒼穹
尋找這個世界的真實與生命的真諦
一個由一顆顆相通的心靈所形成的Sky Slayer..........

----------


## Michile

現在幾乎是定了我的名字了...

Michile(米契爾)這個名字從我第一次玩很久的單機遊戲就被植入腦海，
Eifentyes(伊凡提斯)這個姓氏(？)則是接觸網路(遊戲@@)之後開始定型~~~

現在網友不是叫我伊凡就是叫我阿米，
至於現實生活上嘛...目前只有我媽和我姊叫過我阿米~(第一次聽到也有點嚇到，不過習慣了~)
那其他在學校的我都不熟...就隨便了，反正我目前還沒打算讓他們知道~所以應該也不會叫到和"真名"有關的就是了XD

(PS.我比較喜歡在網路上用的名字，雖然用英文應該找不到那兩個名字(我英文破)~~~倒是沒有承認我在現實生活中的名字，雖然還是得用，不過有被叫過雄哥就是了(．_．"b) )

o==<{o>==========>

如果說灰狼變成喵狼二號機，初號機會不會暴走啊...XD

----------


## 月狼

月狼這個名啊...其實是有點隨性取的...
是有幾個同學知道我這個匿名,但並沒有這樣叫我過~:3
(頂多聊天提到)
-------------------------------
粽子狼云:
我還是習慣別人叫我粽子
於是"浣狼"留在我腦後XD

----------


## Wolfang

獸人化的創作都不被我所認識的人接受了，更何況會這樣叫。
「Wolfpatrick」是一個被耍了的綽號，在加入這個論壇成為成員前，我並不知道ID是可以用中文的﹙不是只能用英文嗎？**﹚

----------


## 小花

我選第二個 "是的, 但只限於網路上認識的朋友"
其實是只要學校有上bbs的同學都知道我的暱稱啦.
只是雖然在網路上會叫一下,或是用什麼小哈小馬的來代替(我不是馬...="=).
不過現實中他們倒是不會這樣叫,可能是很繞舌吧? ^^; 叫我名字的還是居多~ :3

也許當初取葉山豹還會比較好一點....雖然我覺得日本名字搭配非洲的獵豹有點怪怪的....@.@

----------


## ocarina2112

> 故得證... 只有兩個字的暱稱很容易被定型
> 
> 我也是猜JC一定很多人叫, 不過庫羅的話就猜錯了 XD


噗噗

同學間現在改成黑雞在叫了~XD"


至於現在這個的由來哦...
因為跟同學一起玩摸你寶貝(CROSS GATE)的關係
遊戲裡取了"陸奧守吉行"(劍名)的ID
使魔取了"吉爾巴特"(某龍名)

從此離不開有關吉與雞的叫法ㄧ▽ㄧ"|||

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

因為我白木的個性(多嘴.太吵)所以同學們都知....不過都會被某些男生亂叫...><""
白狼的台語諧音也是其中之一....(不過我是絕不會改暱稱的頂多...改成Sakalu吧...薩卡魯...無意~XD)
白木的同學都會叫我"睡神"...只因為上課長打嗑睡...@@""
如過不是怕被記...我早就想開扁了...= =

----------


## BGs

我的暱稱BGs，唸出來就是''bugs''。
一開始是黑玻璃(or眼鏡？)，隨時間的過去，意義也逐漸增加：背叛者、低沉的瓶子、格子群(不是格子裙！)、藍色光輝、接合金、憂傷的榮耀......
其實任何兩個字的縮寫是"BG"都可用以解釋。
但我傾向於不作解釋地使用BGs當我的網路名；一開始我所想的其實是''Bernard"(我使用的英文名字)，和我的姓氏合在一起縮寫就成了B.Y.。但最後不知怎麼地，我的代號成了BGs。
所以我決定，我將是永遠的BGs，BGs以我的身分存活在網路之海中。

申明，我不是蟲；即使我被叫作''bugs"，依然不是。
當然也沒什麼人在現實生活中叫我''bugs''，這只不過是一種平面稱號罷了。


？......？
請問芬里爾和Fenrir這兩個暱稱的關係是......
？......？

----------


## 霸龍

我是選第2個
學校同學都稱我為小徐~
那至於網友或是台北.中壢朋友都稱笨龍XD
還有一些些稱我為殺手=..=
(不過就有個龍騰刺青而以~"~)
本名除了學校同學外通常都不會讓人知道我本名^^"
(本名不太好聽阿QQ)

----------


## Fenrir

> ？......？
> 請問芬里爾和Fenrir這兩個暱稱的關係是......
> ？......？


現在才看到這問題..
其實這兩個名字是同一隻狼..北歐魔狼
不過我要聲明.聲明.再聲明.
我並不會無聊到開兩個帳號.讓別人更難管理
我只會使用Fenrir或Fenris(r被註冊走就換s)
我不喜歡用中文..要是真的想不到.沒辦法
我會用"芬利斯"芬里斯"這兩個

----------


## 食老TPOA

恩......
目前小生好像只剩下師長一類的不會叫小生的暱稱~
因為小生不想跟他們講......
不過同學好像叫得很順口
(果然適用於「兩個字」的定律啊XD)
至於目前這個稱號
好像是因為小生不知道可以用中文的才打這個......
(現在還能改嗎？|||orz)

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

"狼人",在班上的綽號
雖然我強調很多次是狼肯
不習慣被叫全名,叫狼肯就行了

銀星~菜市場名(好像很多人都叫銀星)
狼肯~就只有我姓狼肯,用的很習慣


反正叫狼我就會有反應...........

----------


## 疾風黑狼

小的不知啥原因
老師.同學稱小的疾風黑狼(獸名因此而來)
但太長的樣子...
漸漸都叫我疾風或黑狼
(老師叫我疾風.朋友叫我黑狼)

----------


## 野狼1991

=  =+
我是本身喜歡狼.個性可能有點狂野
所以大家就教我野狼= =+
由於我的爸爸.哥哥.叔叔.阿伯...等
都喜歡騎野狼機車所以我受到影響
常在學校說我是野狼機車
但莫名奇妙中又被加上1991
之後同學教改叫我野狼1991
(他們都叫我:野狼.野狼1991.1991.野狼機車.機車....等等怪怪的暱稱
但現在也已經漸漸習慣了...=  =+)

----------


## 狐狸

呃.....在網路上大家稱呼我狐狸
在家族裡大家稱呼我狐大....
再現實中..
只有我的朋友會稱呼我狐狸~
當然.剛開始拜託對方稱呼我狐狸時感覺會很奇怪...
也有很多人問我為何要叫做狐狸...

總不能說我戀愛狐狸吧...所以就說我喜歡狐狸囉~
不過在外面逛街時同學叫聲"狐狸"...
感覺會怪怪的...感覺陌生人聽到時會覺得怪怪的...
不過後來就習慣囉!

在家人之間...稱呼我為狐狸是絕對絕對不可能的一件事...

其實在稱呼之中...是非常重要的!
我把"狐狸"當作我的真名一樣..
被人這麼一稱呼..感覺自己就不是人類了!

----------


## 豹冰

暱稱這東西最怕的也是撞到吧^^"
目前自稱米腸豹~原因是愛吃米腸~XD
不然原本的小黑豹就因為撞到...發生了些奇怪的事...
更早用的"狂狼"(PS.1)更是到處撞得亂七八糟的=.=

另外...剛好發現...也有興趣 所以就找了一下...

基督教一致認可七大天使之說，伊斯蘭教則只承認四名大天使之說。無論是四名亦或是七名，名號其實都不是十分肯定的。七大天使分別是:
Michael(米迦爾)：「與神相似者」。 
Gabriel(加百列)：「總督」、「統治者」。
Raphael(拉斐爾)：「施治癒之術的光輝使者」。
Uriel(烏利爾)：「神之焰」，與「神之顏」。
Metatron(梅塔特隆)：神之顏之君主」、「火之天使」、「契約天使」、「天使之王」、「小耶和華」等等。
Sariel(沙利葉)：任務是保護人的魂不受罪的玷污，同是也是掌管月亮天使。
Raguel(拉貴爾)：「神之友」。
Remiel(雷米爾)：「神的慈悲」、「等待復活之日的魂之王」， 將人的靈魂引導向最後的審判。 

額外的資料...

上級三隊：熾天使（Seraphim）智天使（Cherbim）座天使（Ofanim）
中級三隊：主天使（Dominions）力天使（Virtues）能天使（Powers）
下級三隊：權天使（Principalities）大天使（Archangels）天使（Angels）

上級三隊
這個位階的天使們，以「純粹的光和思想」的形式存在，他們以微妙的震動來傳達天神意旨的。

中級三隊
這個位階的天使的使命是「調合對立的事物」，使善與惡、物質和靈性互相保持平衡。

下級三隊
他們離天神最遠，是最靠近人類的天使群，所以常有機會接觸人類。據說他們都有實質的外形。裡面最值得一提的是大天使，雖然他們位於第八位階，但實際上卻是指揮所有天使的總司令部。而且，他們身為「御前天使」（Angels of Presence），具有直接向天神建言的資格。

不過米迦勒與加百列卻又身兼與神直接溝通的熾天使
看來天使也是身兼多職的...詳細資料要再找深入一點的囉...

另外 也有找到Michile的相關資料
這不過是許多為了希望子女能如大天使般聖潔~
卻又不便與天使同名所產生的"避諱"之名~
也有找到不少叫做Michile的人(是個很中性的名稱...男女都有人叫...)
恩...不知道為什麼要找...總之~滿好玩的@__@~
又想到EVA的17使徒XP


PS.1:種族更換原因...可以寫一篇短篇小說了=.=有興趣的獸再問吧...

----------


## 野狼1991

恩阿~之前我的獸名是"狼牙"
但只用了.....3分鐘.....@@
因為想:好!就這個獸名吧!!
一上某獸站後....=  =有狼牙了....
恩...那就用野狼吧!!
=  =也有了...但我喜歡野狼....
好吧!!就加個...1991吧~!!(就好記阿~)
就這樣的....我就叫野狼1991了~

----------


## Wolfy

其實我除了獸人圈以外還有另一個圈子.就是非獸的同志圈.(目前淡出)
一開始我就是使用"幼狼"這個名字和人認識的.
所以他們清一色叫我幼狼.(比較熟的才會知道我的本名)




> 大學時都把我的名字改成"喵"."貓"之類的,現在也被叫慣了@@"
> 近來發現自己有時還會不經意的喵喵叫,這真是太嚴重啦@@"
> (已經跑到我的潛意識中了...)
> 
> 天呀,我還不想轉換屬性呀XD


呵呵..喵狼已經有人用去啦^^
你可以作"喵狼二號" (踢飛)




> 小豹現實中沒有任何綽號...
> 沒有諧音 沒有特徵 沒有過人之處....
> 也許是小豹不喜歡出頭...個性害羞內向~喜歡大自然的關係吧^^"
> 現在看看...小豹我真是專屬的暱稱都沒有呢@@"
> 小黑豹...只要黑豹都能較小黑豹...
> leopard...這是單字"豹"...稱不上暱稱...
> 偏偏小豹對國字很不在行....有沒有獸大要幫小豹取一個阿XD"


小黑米腸豹(簡稱米腸豹)不錯叫阿~~~
(不能在縮成"米豹"了.米豹已經有豹用了XD)

就我來看.米腸豹的個性載眾獸中的陽光度.外向度...大概可以達到90%以上吧.
要比內向阿? 對手可多囉~~~~XD




> 總不能說我戀愛狐狸吧...所以就說我喜歡狐狸囉~
> 不過在外面逛街時同學叫聲"狐狸"...
> 感覺會怪怪的...感覺陌生人聽到時會覺得怪怪的...
> 不過後來就習慣囉!
> 
> 在家人之間...稱呼我為狐狸是絕對絕對不可能的一件事...
> 
> 其實在稱呼之中...是非常重要的!
> 我把"狐狸"當作我的真名一樣..
> 被人這麼一稱呼..感覺自己就不是人類了!


不會阿..我是覺得狐狸狐狸的很好叫.就算在7-11叫也可以...

[狐狸~~你要喝什麼?]
[我要喝果汁,幼狼請客~] 
[那回去喝白開水吧.很冰喔]
[....]

(純悪搞)

嗯...我也覺得網路上的名字很重要.
因為以後總有機會見面時稱呼用吧.
太難叫或是太怪異總是不對勁吧.

不過單純用動物名稱或是受歡迎的角色來當名字的話.
不排除會有撞名的可能性就是了XD




> 我都不太敢跟其他人說我的暱稱說~之前被同學看到才被消遣了一下說=="


其實我並不會介意"幼狼"這個名字被一般人叫.

可是我就是不想要讓他們知道"幼狼"是獸站中用的名字.

因為我會叫幼狼主要只在兩個領域的網站使用.

1.獸的領域
2.G的領域

這兩個領域我都不太想讓外人(包含家人)知道太多.




> 嗚啊~~~~看來要改名了........


翼緋麟我覺得就是很好的名字阿.
不會很怪也不會很難叫阿

(除非有人叫"一匙靈") Orz～

----------


## 鳴龍

只要不是閑閑沒事就拿來消遣我,其實我是沒差拉
不過跟你一樣我是不希望一般人知道這是在獸站中的名子

----------


## 野狼1991

> 只要不是閑閑沒事就拿來消遣我,其實我是沒差拉
> 不過跟你一樣我是不希望一般人知道這是在獸站中的名子


其實我並不會不希望一般人知道這是在獸站中的名子
但如果要讓他知道也就那幾個
喜歡獸.不討厭獸的.....
(經過一次的教訓....)

----------


## 瘋虎

恩......在網路上的暱稱是我一個好友取的[至於為什麼別問我我也不知道~~~逃~~~~]而且我也覺得不錯就一直用到現在[雖然直有我那個好友這樣叫我= =]至於再班上同學都叫我一些向胖胖~~~大棕熊ㄚ之類的[都是跟碩大身軀有關的~"~]我看我哪天去減肥好了[升上高一希望別再有這樣胖胖的暱稱了]

----------


## 幻貓

這個嘛‧‧
我在學校有個聽起來怪怪的綽號
叫「口水男」
因為我常常改不過來吸手指的習慣
也蠻討厭這樣的稱呼〈唉呀~就是改不過來嘛！〉XP
加入野疆的那一刻我才想到可以用「幻貓」這個名字
但是不對外公開‧‧‧
〈來野疆那麼久，總覺得貓族的獸好少呀~〉〈茶~〉

----------


## 柴克

恩....
再現實中似乎並沒有啥麼外號耶><
平常都直接被叫名子的
而"lion"這個暱稱也是突然想到就決定這麼用了
所以現實中應該不會有人知道吧

----------


## 夜月之狼

因為......這個名稱和現實的笨狼差太多了

所以...... 只有一個很好的朋友知道

笨狼在CG和RO和一堆網站中都用這個名稱啊~

嗯...... 以前上電腦課時有被看到一次

一位同學瞄到笨狼在輸入名稱 評語如下:

"夜月之狼? 好*噁心*哦......"

Q_Q

由此可知兩者是多麼不相稱的吧?

所以稱號不外露~"~

學校有人叫笨狼......"伯伯"(台)

笨狼有那麼老嗎?T^T

懷疑是從"肥肥"(=3=)變成"伯伯"的

會唸台語的獸唸唸看~"~

----------


## 柴克

"夜月之狼"這個名子會覺得很噁心嗎??
我覺得很酷的說
給人一種很冷靜的感覺
但好像又有一點孤寂
(迷:阿!又開始亂說了,別理牠)

----------


## 真嗣

冒險者天堂用的是Marco【不過由於網站之前的Bug變成帳號NHNE】
上硯俠客網為X-Laws
以上的兩個我的同學都不知道，
不過最慘的是在學校被叫得綽號最令人無言：哈哈
別問我為什麼，連我也不知道，這個綽號的由來實在令人匪夷所思。
不過每次聞言................不禁想唱〝金包銀〞T_T

----------


## 满月狼嗥

沒有關係，因為我現在的名字不是很喜歡。如果有人稱呼我的代號我也沒關係。也許是因為脾氣比較好吧。

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

同學.朋友.師長.同事等非網友也曾經這樣叫我

因為有社團跟刊物的關係吧，
而且在外參展跟活動時，也都至少是說「弁天」這個名字，
而大家也都很喜歡這個名字。(很好惡搞的關係OTZ)
所以只要是跟不才的藝術生活有關的人，
大部份都是這麼稱呼的。
(除了重要的集會之類的會用本名。)

----------


## 蝕狼

我倒是沒什麼綽號==

只是現在用網路時大多都適用"蝕狼"這個名字^^"

不過因為之前自己有點高高的，有時又會小小惡作劇....被同學取為"披著羊皮的熊"(我也只是高一點...外表平凡，惡作劇時都沒懷疑我，最後自首才知道是我做的....就取名了=ˇ=|||)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

...選項一...

某次製作完鉛筆盒後(國中家政的產物)
用立可白直接寫上狐仙...

之後某次公車上。
「X，狐仙!!我們做過站了啦!!」
「挖靠...挖哩咧...」我下意識回了這一句話，一方面有人季我這樣我感到很吃驚，另一方面...吃不到午餐了!!!

之後不知道啥反應，(化學吧 XDXD)大約有五成的人都叫我狐仙了...
不然我也有另一個暱稱啦...叫做鳳梨...

可能是午餐常帶台糖鳳梨去吃吧...

----------


## edaquila

我在討論版很少用 "狼" 的名, 但我在on-line game的id, 也是取名 "雪狼", "犬神雪狼","狂傲天狼". 朋友們大多叫我 "色狼"  =.='

----------


## 迪亞狼

是的, 但只限於網路上認識的朋友

唉~我是希望大家(包括平常生活) 能叫我在這的暱稱...

之前在學校是有啦...

不過! (握拳)

同學是以「開玩笑」快演變成「嘲笑」的態度來叫的ˋˊ(怒)

----------


## AkiEaglrs

選一~

我一直被叫“冰”~

只有一個同學叫我“小白”（英語白癡的簡稱－－|||）

很少人叫我“冰血”（生物係和醫學係的除外　　　原因：從來就對血腥的東西沒反應，可以通過聞味道和品嘗判斷他人的血型。。。。。。。。）

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

不才在現實中常被叫做外國人，因為習慣說英文、留著有點金色的長髮

除了家裡之外，大部份都是被叫YAD[/list]

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我的綽號...??呵呵...

某同事問我：「你有沒有綽號？」
我說"有"，後來問了"我是什麼？"

晏晏：就...我本名後面那個字重複就好了。
同事：晏晏??
晏晏：嗯....
同事：感覺好親密唷...我想很少人這樣叫你吧？跟你有關係的女孩子有像這樣叫你嗎？
晏晏：有呀。
同事：那有男的嗎？
晏晏：也有呀。
同事：你是雙性戀呀？
晏晏：沒有呀...
同事：那是怎麼回是？
晏晏：家人和朋友呀..
同事：.....
晏晏：拜託...你在想什麼呀...??

以上.....

我就是..晏晏...@@"
認識我的人都可以叫我晏晏唷～
不要打我...!!>"<

----------


## 野

大致上"遼空"只有在獸圈和獸友使用~

其他一律使用"小野"~XD"
同學、師長大多都叫我這個名字
我連寫考卷都只寫一個"野"字XDD"
叫我本名我會用一種...哀求(?)的眼神看著他XDD"

----------


## 拉爾

我的暱稱跟在獸版的名字沒有什麼關聯，從小五開始，被知道生日之後，就開始被叫“９２１”（無奈）要不然就是“搖頭丸”（本小狼姓姚，所以就…這樣，歎……）

國中之後，就開始有同學叫我的筆名，當時好像是叫做“幻東光”，不過後來還是改成了疾犽，就延用到現在。

目前有在用的是三個，代表兩個我，疾犽、鷹宇／羽疾犽（表）；楓明宇斯（裏、闇）

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

綽號阿...

國小國中因為髮型的關係被稱為"海膽"

高中除了國中同班同學之外，其他都叫本名比較多

現在升大學，我故意把FF8時製作的名牌放在背包上，不過都沒人叫諾亞克＝ ＝|||
後來班上在傳一張請大家填寫綽號的紙條的時候，我把"狼"寫上去了

結果有人就開始叫我"小狼" "帽T狼" "狼狼"
接著就莫名其妙的當選服務，不曉得以後會不會變成"服務狼" XD"

----------


## 達可

暱稱.......
好像只有在網路上才稱我"達可"......
可是回到現實.......大家都叫我 (消音~) ...Q皿Q......
為什麼.....為什麼.....為什麼......
(創傷開關開啟)
嗚~~

----------


## 黑月影狼

我還要看看狀況說
我的暱稱是黑月影狼
如果被稱為黑月是沒什麼感覺啦
不過被教影狼感覺就會有點怪怪的~
不過~習慣就好了吧

----------


## 黃色笨蛋

暱稱就是這樣子阿
雖然我的暱稱好像有點奇怪
但我還蠻喜歡這樣的
別人都這樣叫的阿
畢竟習慣就好了~~

----------


## 小野貓

不知道要怎麼回答耶...因為小野貓這個名字我是隨便取的...@@
我最早可以算是"獸名"的應該是"wildwind" 而不是這個
翻譯過來是"狂野之風"~~
玩一套國外遊戲時扮演女貓人的名字....愛死那個角色了
後來在網路上很喜歡用這個英文名....
不過中文圈子就沒有再用了....
總覺得翻譯過來沒有英文的感覺好
不過最近也越來越喜歡上小野貓這個名了
現實就沒有人叫啦～～如果能叫我也很高興的
以前還在唸書的時候被同學叫小老鼠...說是因為我的臉像老鼠?_?

----------


## 歐里爾

可以說是完全不同的名字... =~= 

不知道該怎麼說耶...
在網路上的名字用的很多
不過不會因此不為自己的行為負責的 =口= /

很早之前是叫 銀狼 
大概在國中的時候吧~

後來變成 風翼銀狼 

意思是:有著雙翼乘風飛翔的銀色之狼
在玩網路遊戲的時候也是用這個名字

----------


## 逆

我的也是這裡和現實的叫法差很多(暴汗)
目前常用的是"霜舞"，這是玩WOW時取的，也是我MSN常駐綽號之一
另外一個常駐綽號就是"逆狼"拉!!這個同時也是我的筆名
(雖然簽名會簽silver...)

現實生活會被同學叫"小蘑"主要是因為國中的髮型...
一開始會排斥，不過叫久了其實也就習慣了(搔頭)

(要是現實朋友叫我"逆狼"的話我想我會很高興吧?)

----------


## 鵺影

我在現實常被暱稱為企鵝...  :onion_10:  

但是在網路上的話多是以狼犬一類的代號自居.

(更慘的情況還被叫過阿伯...  :onion_63:  )

----------


## 上官犬良

我的同學都會叫我狼~
很熟的話就直接叫犬良或上官
在補習班的話因為英語會話課的關係
大家都叫我的英文名字-White Gothic-白哥德

----------


## 阿難

有同學叫我「豺狼」
其他的都叫我 Nxxx(消音~)
幹嗎不叫本名啊~
只有一個朋友叫我「阿難」(汗...)
朋友:難~~(抱著)
難:嘎?(一驚)
準備強迫阿璇和月之飛龍見面時叫我「阿難」
英文的話想別人叫我"Ahlan"(英語拼音)or"Anan"(日語拼音)
目前努力尋找"N"開頭的姓氏中(海王星的英文不錯)

----------


## 千千龍

學校都是叫
1.布丁狗(因為愛用它的商品)
2.狗狗(上面綽號的延伸)
3.中文名子英文諧音

網路上就一個暱稱
始終如一
會叫的只有我哥...(被叫還會有  :onion_40:  之感XD)

----------


## 光狼

> 會叫的只有我哥...(被叫還會有  之感XD)


難怪的...... :狐狸冷汗:  
------------------------
小名不曾向外人講.....

因只會跟獸人講.....

只是小圈內沒有獸友.......  :onion_29:  

另外,本稱不好讀......

----------


## cerberus

原先只是喜歡地獄犬這種幻想生物，再加上這個單字繞口又不好記，不過我自己記的得，所以拿它來當作申請一些論壇的帳號

當初為了找陰陽大戰記的相關圖文而找來狼之樂園，原先想說申請了看看有沒有，有最好，沒有就算了，換言之，原先是打算把這個帳號當作免洗帳號(汗)

後來覺得這邊還挺合我胃口，就定居了下來，而帳號剛好也跟樂園的主旨頗有關聯，所以就繼續用下來了，不過我並不會把他拿來當作現實的稱呼

一般來說，我在網上最普遍的暱稱是阿Ｑ，在同學之間的名字是Jordan，而在樂園的暱稱是CERBERUS，為了不讓任何有加我MSN的人搞混，所以我三個名字都填上去

結果搞到後來，同學也叫我阿Ｑ，樂園的人也叫我阿Ｑ…雖然是無所謂啦，不過我不是三個名字都有打上去嗎orz...

----------


## WA. 璇

朋友,家人,老師(試過幾次)都叫我阿璇,
這也是他們改的.
但沒有人會"野狼阿璇"4個字一起讀,
因為很怪, 而且會被人想歪......   :onion_40:  

學校的同學, 朋友和老師都叫我"Shirley",
意思是*來自草原的*,
感覺也不錯......
有種狼的感覺(?)

----------


## 思樂炎

看來大家對名子都有不同的遭遇(茶

小炎選一

是的, 同學.朋友.師長.同事等非網友也曾經這樣叫我

應該說是小炎滿固執的
第一天上高中時就有介紹過自己的綽號

炎離雨瑩

不過因為太長又太難唸(真的！你能保證你唸20次舌頭都不會打結嗎？)

而且有有同學跟我說.....

同學n：這綽號........好淫蕩喔....

炎：囧....(無法言語

好吧，小炎也沒辦法了
乾脆簡單點，直接取第一個字加個小


小炎  就變成現在常用的稱號了

不管網友朋友家人還是同學...
如果跟我非常熟的
都會叫我炎仔
只要是認識我的幾乎都這樣叫...

雖然最近多了一個不明的稱號

大骨架............Q口Q這啥鬼！
我不要大骨架我不要我不要Q_Q

----------


## 艾斯

ice

這名可以算是我自己取的
並不是由別人開始叫起而得
目前也沒多少人知道我的這暱稱
但如果給他們知道並且叫起的話,那也沒什麼關係

原因:喜歡冰的那種寂靜冰涼感,並且在網路上也用一段時間了

----------


## DarkDragon

網路上使用的名稱是DarkDragon - Alpterth
　　　　
使用在各獸界 國內外 MSN 即時通上等等
　　　　
結果經常被叫成小DD或是暗龍
　　　　
　　　　
　　　　
　　　　
我不要在現實被叫小DD~~~~XD

----------


## 白狼山犬

恩.....一般情況下認識的人大多都是叫"狗"比較多.....然而叫暱稱是在高中的事了,就一個跟我同行的人就叫我"白狼"後來就簡稱為"狼狼"
(可是在學校被叫感覺怪怪="=|||)不過...因為本人蠻懶的,所以又被稱為"懶狼"(不過都是同一個人叫的,就是跟我同行的人)
可是有時也會被叫成懶狗,之後就會說[不對!是懶狼才對~](常常心裡就想.....其實狼跟狗都差不多吧?!)常抱怨我欺負她.涅待她什麼的又叫"壞狼"等等

----------


## 朔玥冷情

其實叫什麼名字、暱稱、綽號對我來說都無所謂(攤手
只要知道是在叫我and不要太難聽就行了~
像我現在在學校的綽號就有...
1、麵線(??
2、辣包(???
3、名字最後一個字乘以2
4、本名
5、狼(近期新增
第1個好像是我某天開始發神經~然後話說完以後會加個"麵線勒"....來的
第2個則是只有一個在叫......
第3個比較常聽到...
第4...最常聽到....
第5個是知道自己是狼以後開始散佈(??

----------


## 嵐霖

有...但只限於網路朋友
在現實生活中沒有公佈這暱稱
所以幾乎不曉得~
但有些人就很厲害...哪裡找到也不清楚= =(是FACEBOOK啦!!
不過在現實生活中已經有了暱稱而且長時間...
所以也不太可能吧@@
如果真的要的話....也只有可能是在升學後了><

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

某龍曾對人類們這麼表示過：

我是侏儒藍龍，本名是洛爾．迪歐斯．沉默者 但是也有別的人類給我稱號叫做蒼天的洛爾

人類們：...？？？什麼好複雜


......


所以我給人類的稱呼是洛小龍=~=

大部分的人類都這樣叫我=~=/

小洛 小龍 洛小龍 龍小洛 等等的

----------


## 幻狼

我在家裹上獸人圈時,
不時給不敲門就打開門,
說:我要進來拖地!(真不知道她是否有心的
看到了我上獸人圈時,
就看到了我的名．(一定是偷看的##
之後不時掛在嘴旁，
給我大喇叭妹妹知道了,
又笑,還要唱通街呢....

雖然平時在這沒甚麼問題,
但對她/他們來說,
這很有問題.
我倒想知道她/他們的想法.

我在現實中的別名就只有一個,
cola/可樂.
我真的寧願人們叫我別名好了...

但當然在這裡,
叫我做幻狼可以了.

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

不會的

因為我現實中並沒有綽號

而網路上的暱稱她們也都不知道

所以阿

並不會發生這種事

因此我只有投第四個選項了

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我的名字是獨一無二的~

因為是我自己創造出來的

當然它是我的虛擬名字

但是用在現實生活上好像會有點奇怪耶~"~

----------


## 影貓ROKU

同學、家人都叫過我RORO
目前只剩老師不曾這麼叫過了

哪...我也忘了這個綽號是何時誕生的
不過這相當的好記，也根本貓有相當的關係
雖說我有想過取其他帥氣(?)的名字
(例如Dark或什麼的...)
但這跟敝獸我實在不搭~
還是取自己熟悉的名字就好

----------


## 銀月狼之刃

我著個暱稱
是我在網路上常用的
連遊戲也都常用這個
但是現實中的就沒有人知道了

----------


## 銀牙_新

"銀牙"這個名子是只存在網路上的,日常生活中沒人知道
也沒有打算讓別人知道,自然沒有人叫囉~
至於"新"的話,高一到是有幾個(兩個吧)朋友會這樣叫
而且常常會拖長音~(加偶爾搭肩)

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

基本在網絡上叫這只老豹子爲 奧 的生物....在現實中公共場合基本也都是那麽稱呼的.... 
這個稱呼很好嘛.... 其實蠻喜歡被這麽叫的....
目前來講....在北京組織的大小各種聚會中.... 即便是在街上商場中也經常被高呼 奧 這個稱呼....
PS：難道是....這個稱呼比真實姓名的 發音簡單得多.... ao.... 果然只要張開嘴很容易就發出這個音的....OTZ

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

說到暱稱......獥就頭痛...

在網路上的時候..獥通常是用"沃"或"獥"來自稱..

網友通常會叫...1.小狼 2.沃 3.小獥 (目前第3個只有1個人叫)
有幾個不知死活亂叫什麼..正太狼.帥狼....
在現實中....|||   不知道多了幾個...

從小時候的..愛哭鬼 ..國中...古典男..畫狼的....還有一大堆...

不過獥都承受下來了...(?
準備一次爆發出來!??!

所以....千萬別亂叫喔~(笑

----------


## fwiflof

目前講過話的叫我幽狼的只有一~兩位吧(還有不確定的喔= =)
其他基本上都是叫本名
不過知道我獸名的也不多就是^^'"
除了加即時的朋友之外應該是沒有吧
所以沒人叫XD
雖然不介意.....不過真的有人叫我可能需要花一點時間才反映的過來吧(炸)

說回來我沒綽號啊@@

----------


## Hewie

基本上現實生活中沒有人會稱呼我的暱稱
因為不是不知道就是知道但覺得這樣稱呼不順口
不管是叫我＂雷雅尼斯＂、＂雷雅＂、＂雷＂、＂小雷＂、＂尼斯（？）＂、＂雷斯（蕾絲？）＂、＂雷尼亞（誤）＂都很奇怪的
所以呢～
多半還是稱呼本名
而現實中的綽號總是每個時期各有一個
國中時會被同學叫阿Ｘ或是小Ｘ（通常阿開頭的都很有鄉土風情呢ＸＤ）
至於現在被人家稱為＂鳳梨＂
至於由來呢～
昰因為身為小老師被自己所屬的老師惡搞到聲名遠播（淚）

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

我平常的綽號是<GM>

沒錯!就是遊戲管理人簡稱的那個G.M(由來等等說)

這個綽號雖然很好記，我也聽的蠻習慣的，但適用在網路上就會很怪，這是他的缺點

所以註冊時就換成了這個動感ID了..XD

==========================

高中剛開學時，因為晚上熬夜，所以白天都會很沒精神，所以同學都說我常上"周公online"練等，最後被誇張成周公online裡的網管(太常上限了XD)

----------


## 立早三

高中的時候是選項2。
上大學前，有跟錄取同樣科系的同學聯絡，一開始就以網名互稱
結果這習慣就傳到了大學，變成選項1了，大家都這樣叫我。

通常是叫「立早」！

----------


## 小串‧約千奈亞

因為中文名字是從英文直譯的
所以很奇怪的,名字有個“飛”字(vy)
在現實中的朋友都叫我作啊飛,飛飛,小飛,大飛……

但網絡裡就希望別人叫我“串”了0   0
獸人圈裡,本來希望別獸叫我“約千奈亞”
這四字我覺得不錯的
讀起來也ok順口的(港語)
但用國語說的話問題就大了……囧“牙籤來呀”
所以還是用回小串吧……xD
比較親切。

----------


## 瘋喵

其實我從小就被叫做貓了
因為小時候太喜歡貓
所以偶而還會學一下貓(雖然很噁)
然而我一上了國中
整個性格大轉變
從文靜又斯文的我
變成每天像瘋子一樣   做表情或做一些搞笑的事
所以.....
連老師都叫我瘋貓(台語)
同學也認同我是個瘋子(搞笑的那種)

----------


## whitebear

咱因為現實中長得比較圓，所以別人都是用跟球有關的字來幫咱取的。 :jcdragon-xp: 
但也就只有在網上可以肆意的幫自己取名了 :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 野獸 Bigor

我其實比較喜歡被叫外號
附帶一提其實這外號是高中的同班取的，英文是後期因為有獸向我反應這樣叫在公開場合很尷尬才另外補上的~OwO
怎麼說 ，這就是我，所以即使在在走跳的是人類領域中反而不會特別去和自己人類的身份做區隔，因為我明白，自己只不過是披上不同的外皮罷了，也很幸運高中那些同班讓我領悟到原來自己從來不屬於任何純種族群的事實

----------

